# الخيانة الزوجية



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

أنا طبعاً متزوج منذ زمن
وسعيد في زواجي 
أصلي للجميع أن يكونوا في سعادتي​أتمني لكل خطيب وخطيبة أن يتمم لهما ربنا فترة الخطبة الجميلة على خير وتنتهي بكنيسة صغيرة​سؤالي أطرحه على أخوتي ووردت فكرته من الإجابات التي وردت على سؤال الحبيبة ميرنا
عندما سألت إذا ضربك خطيبك أو زوجك أو العكس فما هو تصرفك..
سؤالي هنا هو
إذا رأت الخطيبة خيانة خطيبها أو العكس إذا رأي الخطيب خيانة خطيبته 
ماذا سيفعل.. أو تفعل؟؟؟؟​والسؤال الثاني للمتزوجين​إذا رأيت خيانة زوجتك أو رأيت خيانة زوجك 
ماذا ستفعل .. ماذا ستفعلين؟؟؟​


----------



## fight the devil (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

Iam not maried yet,but i dont want to think about it.
all i can say is you can watch a movie called"UN faithfull"
and you will know what to domg_smile:


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

..........اولا انا برضه زوجه وام والحمد الله سعيده فى حياتى

.........ثانيا لو الخيانه جت من اى طرف فى الخطوبه يبقوا لسه على البر اة هيتعبوا اكيد شويه بس لازم يحمدوا ربنا انهم لسه على البر

.......... اما لو متزوجين اعتقد انها تبقى كارثه وصعبه اوى لان اصعب شىء فى الدنيا هى الخيانه بكل ابواعها يكفى اسمها وبصراحه مش عارفه ايه رد الفعل بس هى فى نظرى ابشع مما  نتصور

.......اشكرك على الموضوع لانه مهم فعلا وربنا يبارك حياتك..........​.....


----------



## أرزنا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

سلام المسيح:
أنا مرّت عليّ مشاكل من هذا النوع فمشكلة الخطّاب تبقى أسهل على ماقالت candy ... مازالوا على البر أما مشكلة المتزوجين تبقى كارثة على الشريك الأخر وتؤثر على الأولاد سلباً وتهدد العائلة بالإنقسام ، أنا لا أتمنى لأحد أن يعيش هذه التجربة وهذا الإختبار فهو صعب جداجدا
؟؟؟؟؟ إن حصلت الخيانة وفي أولاد أسكت وأحاول تصليح الأمر واعادة بنيان العائلة ولكن الأمر صعب هذا يتطلب ايمان قوي بيسوع


----------



## samer12 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

 سلام ونعمة .......... الأخ remorb الرب يبقي ليك السعادة يلي أنت فيها  أما عن الخيانة 
فلو كانت بأيام الخطوبة فهي أسهل و أقل ضرر فحل المشكلة هو بفسخ الخطوبة وينتهي الأمر بدون أي أضرار لأحد ويلي غلط هو بيتحمل نتيجة غلطه أما في الزواج فصدقني ما عرفت شو الجواب لأن المسألة رح تكون أكثر تعقيد (( الله لا يجربنا ))لأنو مو ممكن يتصور العقل هالشغلة وشو رح تكون النتائج


----------



## ميرنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

لو خطيبى خانى يبقى معرفتش اختار وهنسحب بهدؤ ​


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

*سليمان ساندي سامر ميرنا*
أشكر مرروكم ومشاركتكم التي أعجبت بها..
هيا بنا ندخل إلي العمق.. أرجوكم.. فكروا معي... وهلم بنا ندخل وأكرر ندخل العمق.. بلا خجل..
نجيب على السؤال.. فكل منكم أجاب عن فترة الخطبة.. 
لكن الاجابات قصيرة جداً.. فهناك من يتصرف بحب ويترك الطرف الخائن بهدوء.. وهناك من يتصرف بعصبية.. وعنف... أليس كذلك.. ما هي النصيحة التي تعطيها هنا للطرف المجني عليه؟
أظن أن هناك جرح عميق ... كيف نعالجه؟؟؟؟
أما السؤال عن خيانة الزوجية.. فهو موضوع عنيف وشديد.. 
أرجو أن نفكر فيه بعمق أكثر.. وكل منا يطرح ما عنده لكي تكون لنا جميعاً استفادة من هذا الموضوع.. 
فعلاً تقابلنا مشاكل.. يقع فيها الآخرين.. كيف نعالجها...
قد تأتي إليك زوجة تقول أنا خنت زوجي أو زوج يقول أنه خان زوجته... أو زوج يقول لنا أن زوجته تخونه..
ما هو تصرفك في هذا الموضوع؟ وما هي النصيحة التي ستعطيها بهذا الخصوص..؟
أسئلة كثيرة تدور وتدور في هذا الموضوع..
قصة قصيرة حقيقية حدثت أحب أن أقصها عليكم
وأعطوني أنتم حلاً لها.. وقد حدثت هذه القصة منذ فترة ليست بقصيرة وقد تم علاج الموضوع.
أتت إلي خادمة وأخبرتني أن أحدهم متزوج ولديه ولد وبنت ويعيش مع زوجته في حجرة صغيرة جداً بالكاد تسعهم هم الأربعة.. وأتي هذا الرجل إلي الخادمة وأخبرها بقصته ويريد حلاً لها والقصة حقيقية وهي:
أتي إليه من بلده صديق له - صديق العمر- وطلب منه أي يلحقه بعمل لكي يقتات منه.. واستضافه الزوج والزوجة في حجرتهما الصغيرة في وسط طفليهما...
وكان الزوج بالكاد يعيش.. دخله بسيط جداً.. ووجد عملاً لصديق عمره.. والحقه به.. 
وكان الزوج يعمل لوقت متأخر جداً... ويعود الصديق مبكراً إلي الحجرة الصغيرة.. محملاً بما لا يأتي به الزوج الذي يكد ويتعب.. فكان يحمل للأسرة ما لذ وطاب.. فقد كانت الأسرة محرومة من كل شيء.. وتقرب الصديق إلي الزوجة جداً ... فقد كان الوقت متسع لهما ...ولعب الشيطان بالزوجة والصديق.. وأنجبت الزوجة ثلاثة أبناء آخرين.. وبعد ثلاث سنوات اكتشف الزوج خيانة صديقه وزوجته.. 
فما هو حل تلك المشكلة...
وهناك مشاكل كثيرة.. من هذا النوع.. 
ماذا تفعل الزوجة..
ماذا يفعل الزوج..
ما مصير الأولاد.. 
ما مصير الصديق؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*



> هي النصيحة التي تعطيها هنا للطرف المجني عليه؟
> أظن أن هناك جرح عميق ... كيف نعالجه؟؟؟؟​


*هو اكيد مش مجروح بس لا مطعون وصعب انى مجرد كلام يشيل الطعنه دى لازم يكون من جواه مقتنع انى الطرف الخاين ظهر على طبيعته فى الوقت المناسب ويحمد ربنا على كده *
*والايام كفيله تلم الطعنه دى*
*بس بصراحه انا لو مكانها اقرب دير وهروح فيه خلوه مؤبده *
*هتعقد فيها بجد لانى صعب اثق فى انسان ويخيب املى بتبقى صعبه علياا جدااااا اى انسان امال لو خطيبى لا اروح فيها*​




> *أتي إليه من بلده صديق له - صديق العمر- وطلب منه أي يلحقه بعمل لكي يقتات منه.. واستضافه الزوج والزوجة في حجرتهما الصغيرة في وسط طفليهما...
> 
> *


ازاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى راجل شرقى يخلى واحد يعيش معاه فى بيته لو عازب مفيش مشاكل لكن متجوز وكمان يسيبه مع مراته بكل الثقه دى ولوحدهم يعنى اقول ايه حاجه غريبه فعلا

عاوز حل لايه يا ريمو الموضوع من الاول غلط ​


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

*ميرنا
سوف أترك النقطة الأولي لأن الآراء فيها لم تكتمل وعندي لك رد على جزئية فيها سأتركها الآن بعد ورود أراء من اخواتنا الحلوين.
لكن القصة اللي رويتها قصة حقيقية فعلاً وحدثت فعلاً 
راجل أهبل ترك زوجته مع صديقه أهبل تقولي إيه.. 
وبالرغم من إنه شرقي وصعيدي كمان..
ده فعلا إللي حصل.. 
وصدقيني القصة حقيقية وحدثت من حوالي أكثر من 15- 17 سنة 
وكنت أنا المحامي فيها تخيلي عن إيهما الزوج أم الزوجة.. لن أقول لك الآن..
ولكنها قصة حقيقية فعلاً وعاوزك مع اخوتي نفكر فيها..​*


----------



## Ramzi (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

أول شي لازم نعرف ... من متى بتبلش الخيانة ؟؟؟؟
يعني بفترة الخطوبة 
لو شفت الخطيبة ماشية بالشارع مع حد انا ما بعرفه ... ممكن اعتبرها خيانة .. وممكن تفصلني فصل كامل عن الخطيبة
أما لو كان للمتزوجين ... فموضوع الخيانة موضوووع بخنقني .. بعدني ما اتزوجت ولا بحب أعرف شو رح يصير لو كان في خيانة
من عندي ما في خيانة ببساطة لانه الوصية 
لا تشتهي امرأه غيرك
†††رمزي†††


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

رمزي 
شكراً لمرورك وتفكيرك معنا وأرجو أنا تشاركنا في الموضوع وتتبعه مع بعض كلنا لكي نستفيد معاً ونفيد غيرنا..​


----------



## †السريانيه† (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*

اول شي احب ان اقول الرب يبارك زواجك يا  Remorbويسعدك دايما وشكرا على الموضوع
الخيانه بما انه انا لسه عازبه اعتقد انه الخيانه صعبه جدا ولو لاسمح الله
اتعرضت بفتره الخطوبه حنسحب وانفصل عنه لان من الاول خاني امال بعد
الزواج حيعمل ايه اما اذ كنت متزوجه حيكون صعب عليه اكتر بكتير ححاول اكون 
انسانه مؤمنه بربنا ومهما كان الم الجرح في قلبي اسامحه 


اما عن القصه الي ذكرت انا رأيي انه الغلط الاساسي من الزوج لانه سمح لصديقه
ان يقيم عندهم والمكان الذي يعيشون فيه ضيق بس في نقطه مهما جدا هي 
باعتقادي السبب المال لان صديقه كان يقدم اكثر مما يقدم الزوج وهنا الزوجه
غواها الشيطان  بجد القصه دي مؤثره  
انا اصلي لكل الازواج ان ينعموا بلسعاده وان لايتعرض اي احد للخيانه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## samer12 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الخيانة الزوجية*



remorb قال:


> *ماذاتفعل الزوجة..
> ماذا يفعل الزوج..
> ما مصير الأولاد..
> ما مصير الصديق؟؟؟؟**[/CENTER]*


*
 سلام المسيح 
أخي العزيز remorb  المسألة معقدة جدا 
حاولت كثيرا بأجتهاد أن أجيب ولكن كنت أمسح كتابتي قبل اعتماد المشاركة 
لأن كل الحلول التي وجدتها مأساوية من الجهة الأنسانية وأكثر ما ألمني بالقصة ( الأولاد والزوج )
فكنت أريد لحلولي أن تنقض لهم شيء ولو بسيط من حياتهم وكيانهم لكن عجزت أفكاري من إيجاد الحل  *


----------

